# Seasick Steve



## dharmabumpkin (Jan 7, 2011)

I did a search and didnt see anyone post about this guy. His name is Seasick Steve and he (allegidly) was a hobo train hopper. Either way he writes pretty good songs. His CD's named I Started Out With Nothing (and I've Still Got Most Of it Left). Just though I'd share for those interested. Have a listen:

Video wasnt working so just copy and paste this:


----------



## Spacegrrl (Jan 7, 2011)

yeah man, I love this guy. he played a show near my town a couple of years back, before he got too famous to be seen around here. then one time he was on this TV show I forget the name of...but yeah, it's cool that his music is getting mainstream exposure I guess.


----------

